# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  sử lý ổ cứng bị bad.

## devico

<div style="text-align: center">*Thủ thuật cắt BAD ổ cứng*​</div> 
Thông thường khi ổ cứng (HDD) của bạn bị hư hỏng (xuất hiện Bad Sector) thì để bảo đảm an toàn dữ liệu, cách tốt nhất là thay đĩa cứng mới. Tuy nhiên, giá một ổ cứng không phải rẻ, bạn đừng vội vất nó vào sọt rác mà hãy cố gắng cứu chữa nó bằng các tiện ích chuyên dùng.

*Nhận biết đĩa cứng bị bad:*

1. Trong lúc đang cài đặt Windows hệ thống bị treo mà không hề xuất hiện một thông báo lỗi nào (đĩa cài đặt Windows vẫn còn tốt), mặc dù vẫn có thể dùng Partition Magic phân vùng cho HDD một cách bình thường.

2. không Fdisk được: khi Fdisk báo lỗi no fixed disk present (đĩa cứng hiện tại không thể phân chia) hoặc Fdisk được nhưng rất có thể máy sẽ bị treo trong quá trình Fdisk.

3. không Format được HDD: khi tiến hành format đĩa cứng máy báo lỗi Bad Track 0 – Disk Unsable.

4. khi đang format thì máy báo Trying to recover allocation unit ****. Lúc này máy báo cho ta biết cluster **** bị hư và nó đang cố gắng phục hồi lại cluster đó nhưng thông thường cái ta nhận được là một bad sector!

5. đang chạy bất kì ứng dụng nào, nhận được một câu thông báo như Error reading data on dirver C:, Retry, Abort, Ignore, fail? Hoặc A serious error occur when reading driver C:, Retry or Abort?

6. khi chạy Scandisk hay NDD (Norton Disk Doctor) hay bất kỳ phần mềm kiểm tra bề mặt đĩa (surface scan) nào, ta sẽ gặp rất nhiều bad sector.
*
Cách khắc phục:*

(tất cả các chương trình giới thiệu dưới đây nằm gọn trong đĩa Hiren’s Boot có bán ở các cửa hàng phần mềm tin học phiên bản 7.7 hoặc 7.8).

o Cách 1: Dùng partition Magic cắt bỏ chỗ bad.

Thực hiện như sau:

Đầu tiên dùng chương trình NDD, khởi động từ đĩa Hiren’s Boot, ở menu của chương trình chọn mục 6. Hard Disk Tools, chọn tiếp 6. Norton Utilities, chọn 1.Norton Disk Doctor.
Sau khi dùng NDD xác định được vị trí bị bad trên HDD, tiến hành chạy chương trình Partition Magic cắt bỏ phần bị bad bằng cách đặt partition chứa đoạn hỏng đó thành Hide Partition.

Ví dụ: khoảng bị bad từ 6.3GB đến 6.6GB, bạn chia lại partition, chọn partition C đến 6GB, partition D bắt đầu từ 7GB, cứ như thế bạn tiến hành loại bỏ hết hẳn phần bị bad.
Cách này sử dụng rất hiệu quả tuy nhiên nó chỉ khắc phục khi đĩa cứng của bạn có số lượng bad thấp.

Cách 2: dùng chương trình HDD Regenerator:

o Thông thường nhà sản xuất luôn để dự phòng một số sector trên mỗi track hoặc cylinder, và thực chất kích thước thực của sector vẫn lớn hơn 512bytes rất nhiều (tùy loại hãng đĩa). Như thế nếu như số sector bị bad ít hơn số dự phòng còn tốt thì lúc này có thể HDD Regenerator sẽ lấy những sector dự phòng còn tốt đắp qua thay cho sector bị hư, như vậy bề mặt đĩa trở nên “sạch“ hơn và tốt trở lại. Dĩ nhiên nếu lượng sector dự phòng ổ cứng ít hơn thì ổ cứng sẽ còn bị bad một ít. Bạn có thể quay lại cách 1.

Cách thực hiện:

Khởi động hệ thống từ đĩa Hiren’s Boot. Cửa sổ đầu tiên xuất hiện, chọn 6.Hard Disk Tools, chọn tiếp 2. HDD Regenerator, bấm phím bất kì để xác nhận. Kế đến ở dòng Starting sector (leave 0 to scan from the beginning) gõ vào dung lượng lớn nhất hiện có của HDD, gõ xong bấm Enter để chương trình thực hiện. Thời gian chờ, tùy thuộc vào dung lượng đĩa và số lượng bad. ^^!:d:d:d

----------


## trachanhvn

hay quá, mình đang cần cái này

----------

